# Recycle Bin Hotkey



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Hello happy people! 

I am using Windows 8 Pro and is updated regularly, last time was about ~20 hours ago.

I haven't noticed it before, but apparently, if I press Enter key (either the one above right shift or the one on the numeric keypad) when desktop is active, Windows opens File Explorer directly to Recycle Bin folder.

None of my friends are able to replicate this, but I want to make sure that this is a new feature.

Below is the step by step:

Activate the desktop (e.g. by clicking it).
Press Enter key (either one)
New File Explorer Window launches directly to Recycle Bin
Pressing Enter key again when desktop is active will activate the File Explorer Window

I felt this is too good to be true, but it is really convenient to be able to launch directly to Recycle Bin.

My background running programs are:

Google Drive
Dropbox
LINE
Skype

If anyone can replicate the result of the hotkey, please inform me.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It has happened to others. They considered it a nuisance and changed settings to rectify.


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

I for one don't consider it a nuisance, just a weird shortcut since all other Windows functions use the WinKey.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why are you not running Windows 8.1? That may fix the issue.


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Dear Microsoft staffs,

I DO NOT CONSIDER THIS AS AN ISSUE.

I CONSIDER THIS VERY CONVENIENT.

What I want to know is whether this *CONVENIENCE* is present on others.


PS: Your Windows 8.1 crippled the library function, that's why I don't use it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It is indeed an issue as it shouldn't be doing that. An issue is something that causes you inconvenience.

When you select the desktop, does the Recycle bin also become highlighted?

Windows 8.1 may have an issue when it first came out, but I can assure you that many issues are fixed when upgrading to Windows 8.1 Please explain your library function more.


----------



## Perseonn (Aug 27, 2011)

Perseonn said:


> Dear Microsoft staffs,
> I DO NOT CONSIDER THIS AS AN ISSUE.
> 
> *I CONSIDER THIS VERY CONVENIENT.*





Masterchiefxx17 said:


> It is indeed an issue as it shouldn't be doing that. An issue is something that causes you inconvenience.


Come on, dude, you are disagreeing and agreeing to me at the same time!



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> When you select the desktop, does the Recycle bin also become highlighted?


I don't even know what this is about, but FYI, i don't have any icons at desktop ("Show desktop icons" is disabled)



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Windows 8.1 may have an issue when it first came out, but I can assure you that many issues are fixed when upgrading to Windows 8.1 Please explain your library function more.


This is not the place to discuss library, but I'll play the game. *Windows 8.1 library doesn't show up in most application (noticeably Opera)'s Open/Save dialog box EVEN THOUGH IT HAS BEEN ENABLED AT EXPLORER*.


----------

